# Problem



## BSki8950 (Apr 2, 2007)

ALright i have been germinating these lowryders but when the tap root pops out i put it in the soil facing down ... the problem is it never sprouts out of the seed .. i think its stuck in the seed .. what should i do ?


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 2, 2007)

anybody ?


----------



## 55DAYZNCOUNTIN (Apr 2, 2007)

I always germ my beans until the tap is about a half inch long, You could always carefully pull the seed off but as a last resort if I am even understnding the question right?. 55


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 2, 2007)

*MMMMMMMM that's strange. Are they even coming out of the soil after you plant them? I have heard of people soaking their seeds in water to help crack through but not sure. *


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 2, 2007)

yea well they are coming through .... how far should i put them down into the soil ... i put the taproot in the soil and i didnt cover the seed part with soil. should i burry the seed and the taproot ? so both are sumberged in soil ?


----------



## 55DAYZNCOUNTIN (Apr 2, 2007)

Yes plant the whole seed taproot down about a half inch down to the top of your bean.. 55


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 2, 2007)

alright will try .. what is the usual time they shed there seed and grow first leaves? .. its been a day and a half


----------



## JJBlue22 (Apr 2, 2007)

Alright, Im a newbie at thsi growing too, and Ive had the same problems!  I germ my seeds to 1/4inch, put them in, water them, and I never hear from them again, I'm just water dead soil!

How often to you water a new seedling?


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 2, 2007)

yea im not that new at this but this batch of seeds are killing me


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 2, 2007)

how long has it been in the soil?


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 2, 2007)

about a day ... should i have the lights on it or not ???


----------



## longtimegrower (Apr 2, 2007)

It may take three days or more to come up and the soil helps pull the seed off when it pushes against the soil. And yes put the light on them they will head up to the light and warmth. Slim


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 3, 2007)

Alright i got frusterated and took the seed off one of the two and now it doesnt look good at all ... could it be the soil im using? .. the soil is really hard and not as loose as my other soil.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 3, 2007)

you just gotta have patience bro. thats the key.  if they dont germ you can always pick up some more beans. good luck


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 3, 2007)

well things are lookin up .. the one that i burried just poked its head out and the the other i took the shell off is lookin much better now ... thanks for all ur hel guys ... i will keep u updated on the grow ...


----------

